# Which Fracino model is this?



## Seb217 (May 28, 2018)

Please could someone tell me which Fracino model this is so that I can get a manual and a new steamer wand. Many Thanks to anyone who can help me - I've bought it blind and am desperately trying to dig myself out of a deep hole of regret!


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

You may be able to sort out which one it is and what year from this page

http://www.fracino.com/parts.html

Bambino maybe ? Plumbed in and rotary pump etc.

John

-


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Make and model will be on the machine, did you not ask the seller.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The brown (?) oval sticker on the s/steel panel, between the groups, should give you all the info. (model, age, serial number, etc) which can be cross referenced against the Fracino website machines.


----------



## Seb217 (May 28, 2018)

espressotechno said:


> The brown (?) oval sticker on the s/steel panel, between the groups, should give you all the info. (model, age, serial number, etc) which can be cross referenced against the Fracino website machines.


Unfortunately all the info has rubbed off the label :-(


----------



## Seb217 (May 28, 2018)

Jony said:


> Make and model will be on the machine, did you not ask the seller.


Unfortunately not. I bought the machine with a catering van & trailer.


----------



## Seb217 (May 28, 2018)

Thanks John. Unfortunately I've still not been able to identify it.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Remove the lid. On the crossbar inside you should find the serial number etched on it.

Contact Fracino with the serial number & they should be able to give you all the info....


----------



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

Seb217 said:


> Please could someone tell me which Fracino model this is so that I can get a manual and a new steamer wand. Many Thanks to anyone who can help me - I've bought it blind and am desperately trying to dig myself out of a deep hole of regret!


I wouldn't have thought it would make much odds - manual shouldn't be too different compared with any other Fracino with volumetric controls, and I think the steam wands are fairly generic. Take it off and have a look?


----------



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

Quick eye of google images suggests it's the catchily named FCX2E


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

If it was in a van it may be gas powered or dual fuel. They seem to offer gas as a kit to be added to ??????

I have seen Fracino models with the same straight wands for sale several times but never managed to find a parts diagram that shows them - all seem to be bent rather than straight. This could just mean that all of the straight ones have been updated. I'm pretty sure if you spoke to their parts lady she could give you a good idea what it is and may also be able to obtain a manual for you. I think they use the same button module on all of their machines even on the Gem which has a tank and vibratory pump.

They seem to be economical on parts - same thing used on different machines. Boiler sizes, shape and wattage may vary.

It also looks like they follow the usual rules - if it has it's own tank then no flow meter or rotary pump. If plumbed in then all seem to have a rotary pump and flow meter. Several of the lower end commercial models use the same groupheads as your photo shows. I'd guess it's just an early model that's been updated now.

John

-


----------



## Seb217 (May 28, 2018)

Aidy said:


> Quick eye of google images suggests it's the catchily named FCX2E


Thanks Aidy


----------



## Seb217 (May 28, 2018)

Thank you. It's a whole new world to me and it looks as though there is a lot to learn


----------



## Seb217 (May 28, 2018)

Thank you for everyone who replied to this thread. I had sent the photo posted on here to Fracino and a lovely lady in the parts department came back to me and identified the machine as a 2 group classic CLA2E pre 2004. I now have technical diagrams and a manual







Am having some technical issues with it at the moment, so that's the next thing to sort!


----------



## jymbob (Aug 24, 2017)

This is a very timely thread for me - my Fracino is in transit as we speak, and I'm pretty sure it's either going to be a CLA2 or an FCX2 when it arrives.

More so than most (or is it just because I've looked?), Fracino seems to have a huge range of practically identical machines with wildly different model numbers over the years. Anyone done a handy breakdown of what's what?


----------

